# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Wifi Smart socket to plug base

## bftuna

duplicate post

----------


## Whitey66

So you've already got the existing sockets in the roof cavity (pic on left) ?  If you do, you just unplug your lights, plug in the wi-fi adapter then plug your light back in to the wi-fi adapter.

----------


## bftuna

Yeah, sorry duplicate post, maybe the other thread explains it clearer 
(at the moment 1 wifi adapter will control 1 light. I'd like to control several with 1 wifi adapter)

----------

